# Female doctors



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know if there are any clinics in the UK where you can choose to have a female doctor for IVF?  I have had IUI done by the female nursing staff but want to make the move to IVF as success rates are higher.  My current clinic only has one female doctor and you don't get to choose.  I'm surprised at how strongly I feel about this, but I guess certain parts of my body are just off limits to blokes


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Most larger clinics will have a female drs I would ring around and ask stating it is an important issue for you. Many women for religious reasons also prefer women if you are happy with your clinic write in and ask the medical director if it would be possible you realise you would have to make appts when she is around but for scans, ec and et you want a female.


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks, that sounds sensible.  My current clinic is CARE Manchester and they're really awful, they mess up paperwork, cause endless delays and I got my last set of test results by overhearing the consultant talking about me.  I may also have to cancel this month's IUI because they triggered me too early and don't want to admit they made a mistake  

However CARE Nottingham has a very good reputation and more doctors, so it be worth talking to them.


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

Have you thought about MFS? They have a female Doctor (Dr Ooman) who is very good. The whole clinic go out of their way to accomodate what ever the patient wants so I am sure you would be able to request seeing her. All the staff are incredibly friendly.


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd second MFS/Dr Ooman - she did my IVF, with an all female team. They were great!


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation.  Is MFS Midland Fertility Services, because I tried Manchester Fertility Services and they were pretty unhelpful.  Drat all these abbreviations


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Manchester Fertility Services. Sorry to hear they weren't very receptive to your request. Worth trying again, and explain how you feel and why (as far as you feel comfortable)? We had no problems with them, and although we didn't specifically request a female doctor, we did make other requests which they happily accommodated.


----------



## sophia_snail (Nov 7, 2010)

Yep I meant manchester fertility services - I can't believe they were unhelpful. I am a teacher and they have gone to am awful lot of trouble to squish appointments into school holidays, even at the last minute for me. Dr Ooman even came in early to see me for my last appointment which was an absolute godsend for me. Were they just not helpful or did they say you wouldn't be garunteed to see Dr Ooman?


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Nope they just said a flat 'no'.  But for anyone else who has similar issues then Liverpool Women's Hospital can offer female staff for all the procedures.  So far they seem really helpful, so now I just have to hope that the next cycle works.


----------

